# I can't shoot my glock and I'm pissed about it.



## Justtocheck (Aug 21, 2021)

I injured my left shoulder's rotator cuff working out, and doing some light rehab, but the pain has been going for months. It's a pain almost like a compression of the left arm nerve that makes my inner arm, wrist and thumb hurt. I have a good grip of my M&P, but my lovely G17 with it's angled grip gives me bad wrist pain. It's been months and I'm so mad.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Aug 21, 2021)

Got two hands, haven't you? 

What sort of moron practices pistol shooting with just one hand, anyway? That's all sorts of foolish.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 21, 2021)

A hand that can't shoot a Glock is worthless, so saw it the fuck off. Then get a prosthetic adapter for the Glock.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 21, 2021)

Shig O'nella said:


> Got two hands, haven't you?
> 
> What sort of moron practices pistol shooting with just one hand, anyway? That's all sorts of foolish.


I've been getting good at one handed shooting actually. But I'm proud of my fast draws and El Presidente times. Feels bad man. I feel like the chick in the Brad Pitt zombie movie who lost her arm and it's glocking one handed.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Aug 21, 2021)

Last time I wound up with a trapped nerve in my right shoulder, a neck pillow for sleeping really helped a lot with the recovery speed, as did one of those wrist weights on my right wrist during off hours. 
Not something the docs tend to mention, since it doesn't come out of a syringe (and they can't bill you for it in Burgerland).
Hope you recover soon!


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 21, 2021)

Not being able to shoot a Glock is a blessing, not a curse.


----------



## White Devil (Aug 21, 2021)

Train with your support hand you fucking pussy.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Aug 21, 2021)

Buy a bipod


----------



## DumbDosh (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 21, 2021)

Shoot with your other hand until you become an ambidextrous chad


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 21, 2021)

Is the loss of sensation on the same side of the inner arm as the thumb, or the opposite side? Also, is it the palmar side of the thumb or the dorsal (top) side of the thumb that is numb?

Unfortunately, for that kind of hypoesthesia (numbness) you're probably looking at a compression at the cord level of the brachial plexus (the main set of nerves that are responsible for the sensory and motor for your arm) since it involve more than one branch. I'm guessing the numbeness of the inner arm is on the opposite side using the thumb as a reference. In that case, it would be the medial cord. If it's actually the same side as the thumb, I'd expect there to also be some numbness on the dorsal (top) side of the arm as well. If so, then it would be partially involving the lateral and medial cords. I'd see an orthopedist soon. Compression involving the nerves can be quite serious.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 21, 2021)

I didn't make it clear. Sorry. I'm not wrong handed. The thing is you can only do one handed drills for so long. The right way two shoot a pistol is two handed.



Jesus H Christ said:


> Is the loss of sensation on the same side of the inner arm as the thumb, or the opposite side? Also, is it the palmar side of the thumb or the dorsal (top) side of the thumb that is numb?
> 
> Unfortunately, for that kind of hypoesthesia (numbness) you're probably looking at a compression at the cord level of the brachial plexus (the main set of nerves that are responsible for the sensory and motor for your arm) since it involve more than one branch. I'm guessing the numbeness of the inner arm is on the opposite side using the thumb as a reference. In that case, it would be the medial cord. If it's actually the same side as the thumb, I'd expect there to also be some numbness on the dorsal (top) side of the arm as well. If so, then it would be partially involving the lateral and medial cords. I'd see an orthopedist soon. Compression involving the nerves can be quite serious.



I'm pretty sure it's the median nerve. I think it's inflamation based because it's not constant (like when I'm walking around). The thing is when I grab the Glock with both hands my wrist and thumb start hurting, and then it travels through the inner arm to my rotator cuff. What pisses me off is that it's not as bad with the M&P so I imagine the angle of the gun must be making my arm position aggravate the injury, in my opinion. When you grab a glock your support hand kinda twists a bit, and I think that until I recover more I'll abstain from two handed glocking.


----------



## Virtual Boring (Aug 21, 2021)

Use your toes. Duh.


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 21, 2021)

Virtual Boring said:


> Use your toes. Duh.


Already lost them both in two separate negligent discharges. Not my fault Glocks come without manual safety.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 21, 2021)

Bang your head against it until it shoots.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 22, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> I didn't make it clear. Sorry. I'm not wrong handed. The thing is you can only do one handed drills for so long. The right way two shoot a pistol is two handed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the median nerve. I think it's inflamation based because it's not constant (like when I'm walking around). The thing is when I grab the Glock with both hands my wrist and thumb start hurting, and then it travels through the inner arm to my rotator cuff. What pisses me off is that it's not as bad with the M&P so I imagine the angle of the gun must be making my arm position aggravate the injury, in my opinion. When you grab a glock your support hand kinda twists a bit, and I think that until I recover more I'll abstain from two handed glocking.


Definitely sound like the medial cord. I say medial cord, rather than median nerve, because the median nerve alone wouldn't explain why it is being felt along the anterior side of the forearm (inner arm), which isn't innervated by the median nerve, but is innervated by derivatives of the medial cord. Also, the medial cord happens to be right at the level of your rotator cuff, where as the median nerve tends to start below that area. It could be inflammation, but then the question becomes, what is causing the inflammation? You would need a decent amount of inflammation to compress the medial cord.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 25, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> I didn't make it clear. Sorry. I'm not wrong handed. The thing is you can only do one handed drills for so long. The right way two shoot a pistol is two handed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the median nerve. I think it's inflamation based because it's not constant (like when I'm walking around). The thing is when I grab the Glock with both hands my wrist and thumb start hurting, and then it travels through the inner arm to my rotator cuff. What pisses me off is that it's not as bad with the M&P so I imagine the angle of the gun must be making my arm position aggravate the injury, in my opinion. When you grab a glock your support hand kinda twists a bit, and I think that until I recover more I'll abstain from two handed glocking.


I don't wanna be "that guy" but have you considered a CZ? *ducks*


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 25, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> I don't wanna be "that guy" but have you considered a CZ? *ducks*


Yes actually. CZs are great. If I had the extra money I'd like both a CZ-75 for the meme and a P0-7 for actual use. But I don't want a physical ailment to stop me from glocking. Probably a P0-7 will be my next gun though. It's one of the favorites of Honest outlaw.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 25, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Yes actually. CZ are great. If I had the extra money I'd like both a CZ-75 for the meme and a P0-7 for actual use. But I don't want a physical ailment to stop me from glocking. Probably a P0-7 will be my next gun.


CZs are pretty awesome. Heavy fuckers, but they sit so well in the hand that it feels like a natural extension of you. Funnily enough I'm kind of looking for a cheap-ish used Glock now myself, just because I want a Glock. 

But yeah, I get it, gotta figure out how to manage with the resources you've got on hand. Have you considered changing the support hand position a bit to make it less painful? Something like a variation on the Israeli grip?


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 25, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> CZs are pretty awesome. Heavy fuckers, but they sit so well in the hand that it feels like a natural extension of you. Funnily enough I'm kind of looking for a cheap-ish used Glock now myself, just because I want a Glock.
> 
> But yeah, I get it, gotta figure out how to manage with the resources you've got on hand. Have you considered changing the support hand position a bit to make it less painful? Something like a variation on the Israeli grip?


I'll try it haha! The thing about glocks is that they are light, easy to use, easy to clean, slick, and simple. Trigger goes boom. No manual safety or double action. But that goddamn grip angle... Why gaston?


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Aug 25, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> I'll try it haha! The thing about glocks is that they are light, easy to use, easy to clean, slick, and simple. Trigger goes boom. No manual safety or double action. But that goddamn grip angle... Why gaston?


Ha, maybe someone stepped on his hand as a child and it healed wrong. 

I don't find the angle too odd but I shoot Glocks rather sporadically. Still want one.


----------

